# Opinions on Penn 209 for surf fishing.



## Bill Brandyberry

I'm not a big time saltwater fisherman period due to me living in Ohio. I have a Penn 209 I use for Muskie and catfish and a short 6'6" rod. I will be visiting topsail the middle of august. We have a house lined up right on the beach so I plan on doing some fishing. Whats everyone think of a Penn 209 for surf fishing or should I find a reasonable spinning combo?


----------



## js1172

209should work, but you'll need a 10-12 ft rod for distance, another lighter spinning setup would be good for fishing the wash for mullet and pomps
js


----------



## Catch This

Find the spinner, the 209 is a boat reel.


----------



## Carolina Rebel

Bill Brandyberry said:


> I'm not a big time saltwater fisherman period due to me living in Ohio. I have a Penn 209 I use for Muskie and catfish and a short 6'6" rod. I will be visiting topsail the middle of august. We have a house lined up right on the beach so I plan on doing some fishing. Whats everyone think of a Penn 209 for surf fishing or should I find a reasonable spinning combo?


You will catch many more fish on a small spinning setup cast inside the breaking waves than you will the 209 cast out far. The 209 on a 6' rod would be reasonable for general pier use, but not very valuable on the beach. Even with a heavier rod the 209 is not a great surf fishing reel, as it was simply not made to be cast a long distance. You'd be much better off purchasing an inexpensive 8 ft. surf spinning setup, and using that to fish small chunks of fresh shrimp relatively close to the beach.


----------



## Bill Brandyberry

Thanks for the advice guys. I just ordered a 10' Quantum Blue Runner surf combo(spinning). I will use that and probably my Abu Carcia 5500c3 on the 7'5" rod I have on it now. For a bait casting reel it casts a mile and for being 13+ years old LOL. This is the first time I have surf fished before. I used to frequent Cherry Grove and Apache Piers quite a bit in Myrtle Beach.


----------



## bstarling

The 209 will work just fine for bait fishing. If you are accustomed to the reel, then use. I have fished many a day using a 209 in the surf as have many other old timers. There was a time when the selection of tackle was more limited than today. I think we also caught more fish back in the day. The old tech works just fine. Oh, use the 6 foot rod you have. Most of the fish to be caught in the surf are in easy range of your rig.

Bill:fishing:


----------



## pods

Good luck Bill, we will be in Topsail just after you (August 24th-31). Should be lots of fish around. I have 2 Abu's (5501 C3)on muskie class rods for casting to blues and jigging flounder. The blues should be thick if the bait is there.
If our times cross I have tons of bottom rigs (tie my own), send me a PM and I can drop some off to ya.


----------



## Bill Brandyberry

I will be there the 9th-16th. What besides blues are running in August? I hardly ever use lures for any fish. 95% of all fish I catch here from bluegill to flatheads to muskie are all caught with bottom rigs. I have most luck with fish around here is river rigs I make with 3 way swivels with a 1-2oz sinker and 2-3 hooks. Whats the best to use in the surf?


----------

